# Pics of my little girl



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

awww...what a doll....


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

She is adorable!


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Enjoy these days, they go by so fast. She is so sweet


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a doll baby, congratulations.


----------



## Holly (Apr 12, 2012)

Sweet! Wish mine was that small again!


----------

